
401(k) Plans No Longer Make Much Sense for Savers - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-07-21/401-k-plans-no-longer-make-much-sense-for-savers
======
hindsightbias
The comments are better than the article.

